# Habits of Betta Fish



## Gail (Aug 1, 2007)

Sometimes my Betta will swim at me and inflate a fan-like something or other that's around his neck. Why does he do that?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

The fan-like thing, you mean the labyrinth? Comes out of his gills?

Haven't seen that type of behavior. Most bettas swim rapidly around kinda like a dog wagging it's tail when you get home.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine used to do that smometimes but I thihnk nit was just cause he could see his reflection in the glass, and when I came up to the glass he could see something moving and it looked like another fish. Could be nonsense though.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i know what your talking about, its sort a flaring up at you? whenever mine gets happy from me cleaning his tank he will make a bubble nest and flare up at the snail and any bystanders! its really funny when you put a mirror next to them :wink: .


----------

